# What do you use to print? Program wise



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

When you do your artwork and go to print on your film or transparency. What are you using to print program wise? Are you printing straight from Photoshop or Illustrator? Are you using Adobe Reader? 

My Photoshop does not want to print more than one page of my imagines. I am currently using a printer that only does 8.5 x 11 pages. The imagine I want to print is currently 14 by 11 and when I try to print in Photoshop I get one page and if I open and try to print with Adobe Reader with a PDF style then it wants to center the imagine across 4 pages and try to print. When at most I need it to only print on 2 pages.

Maybe it is a setting somewhere that I am missing. Maybe I'm just tired and not thinking straight. Maybe this entire time I have been doing it wrong but its worked.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes we do print straight from photo shop on the transparency paper but it prints only the A4 size image if the image is bigger then A4 size then we create another screen and dn print. now coming to your problem its the problem of your printer. 
Note that we dont print trough the normal printer it is a different printer but it looks like normal printer


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

we use Illustrator, not photo shop.


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

I always use Illustrator to print my film.
I create a lot of the images in Photoshop, save them as PSD files and place them into Illustrator.
That way I can use the most area of the film buy printing a few files at the same time.

I use 17" wide film and can get a lot of images on one printing, if I need to.
And putting reg marks on the Illustrator image is easy.


----------

